
Arbitration of Netflix vs. domain squatter (June, 2019) - Normal_gaussian
https://www.adrforum.com/domaindecisions/1840643.htm
======
Normal_gaussian
Earlier today I tried to visit Reddit (a moment of procrastination), mistyped
it, and instead visited "reddkt.com". This contained to mildly alarming
message:

"You have been redirected here by the Starnoise research project. This
redirect is temporary, things will return to normal.

All the best, Michael Brooks"

A few searches of salient terms later I determined I hadn't in fact fallen
prey of a research team but to a domain squatter and my own fat fingers.

I found this arbitration document interesting, and have had quite a few lively
discussions about the lines between researchers, bounty hunters, and
extortionists today!

